# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  أيهما  أفيد للمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## خالد العوض

*لا اخفى شعورى ....فقد كنت اسعد الناس بخبر عدم  اجتياز موفون أدو للكشف الطبى لسببين 
الاول عدم اقتناعى بان مسأله احراز سبعة أهداف فى دورى الأبطال تصلح مقياسا للكفاءة فقد احرز مثلها صلاح الجزولي فى احدى مشاركاته مع الفريق القومى ...السبب الثانى ارى ان اللاعب حاز على هالة إعلاميه ضخمته كثيرا فاللاعب الذى شاهدناه فى ذلك الفيديو لا يفوق بكرى المدينة ان لم يكن الاخير هو الأفضل .....
اشعر بالدهشة والاستغراب والأخبار ان المريخ سيفاضل بين المهاجم الجديد واوجو صانع الألعاب الوحيد من بين كل اللاعبين  .... هنا يلح السوءال ايهم أفيد للمريخ ؟؟؟ 
انا لن أتردد للحظة واحدة  فى ان حوجة المريخ لصانع ألعاب بقدرات اوجو ملحة وضرورية فهذا الاخير يجمع صفات عديدة أفتقدها المريخ كثيرا فى الاونه الاخيرة ..ضف لكل ذلك ان بكرى المدينة يناسب اُسلوب هذا اللاعب كثيرا وسيكون اوجو أفضل من يستغل سرعة بكرى التى تعطلت كثيرا لعدم وجود من يجيد لعب الكرات خلف المدافعين وهو ما يجيده اللاعب ....
المريخ يمتلك ثلاث مهاجمين ( المدينة ... محمد عبدالرحمن  وكلتشى) ويمكن ان يصبحوا أربعة اذا أضفنا رمضان عجب فما الذى يمكن ان يضيفه المهاجم الجديد ؟؟. 
اذا حسبنا الإضافة التى يمكن ان يحدثها اوجو 
والخسارة التى يمكن ان يحدثها عدم تسجيل المهاجم لرجحت كفة الإضافة التى سيصنعها هذا الاخير ...
لا تفرطوا فى لاعب بهذه القدرات من اجل مهاجم للشو ( والبوبار ) فقط ....
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*اجو طبعا يصنع الفارق...
انمنى استمراره...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لانه اتى بهدوء سينجح ويسطع نجمه 
شانه شان موتيابا وكوفي وجمال سالم وباسكال
                        	*

----------


## عمراحمد

*والله من لحظة مشاهدتي للفيديو تمنيت اوجو ﻻنه ﻻعب تتمني ان الكره دائما بين قدميه ذكي ولماح ان  شاء الله ما تنجح ائ صفقة تاني حتي نري اووووودجو بشعار المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*والله الحوجه اكيد لصانع لعب وانا ماعارف الناس دي مابتعرف كوره ولا الحاصل شو شي قريب والله صراحه
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ف محاوله لمنح المريخ جنسيه أخرى وبإذن الله سوف تنجح وتتم عملية تسجيل المهاجم دون الاستغناء عن اوجو
                        	*

----------


## Abu Reem

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

والله الحوجه اكيد لصانع لعب وانا ماعارف الناس دي مابتعرف كوره ولا الحاصل شو شي قريب والله صراحه



عشرات الأهداف الضايعه من جوه خط 18 من مهاجمي المريخ الحاليين تؤكد إنو المشكله في إحراز الأهداف ... مش في صناعتها. بنفس صانعي اللعب شفنا ساكواها ووزميلو التاني النسيت إسمو بقوا هدافين للدوري وكان المريخ مرعب للجميع. المهاجم الهداف المهاب هو أول خطوه في الطريق للبطولات. بيرنلي بمهاجمين عملاقين فقط والبقيه كلهم مدافعين قدر يضرب ليفربول 2 /صفر ... مع الفارق بين مستوى الناديين. 

*

----------


## Abuheba

*اوجو اوجو في رأيي دره تسجيلات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*تحياتى 
شاكر للشباب 
مع احترامى الاكيد مع من يحمل رأيا مخالف الا أننى اظن ان الحوجة لصانع الألعاب خاصة الان 
الاخ ابوريم اذا كان ساكواها احرز 16 هدفا تصدر بها المنافسة فكلتشى احرز ضعفها وبصناع لعب من الأهلى شندى مما يؤكد ان صناعة اللعب فى اهلى شندى أفضل منها فى المريخ ...علما ان كلتشى لاعب صندوق 
عزيزى ابوريم  دلنى على لاعب فى مريخ اليوم يمكنه صناعه اللعب 
من الذى يمكن ان يعيد للمدينه بريقة ويستفيد هذا الاخير من ميزته ؟؟؟ 
حاجة اخيرة اوجو نفسه هداف من اعلى طراز 
خاصة من مسافات بعيدة 
لا زلت ارى ان المسالة لا تحتاج لكل هذا العناء
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*حسب الفديو لو كان حديث اجو ممتاز بس ي شباب صانع الألعاب التقليدي  
انته ممكن طرف الدفاع يقوم بذلك او المهاجم الثاني او الارتكاز
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*نعم اللاعب ممتاز جدا وسوف يفيد المريخ

والمهاجم اهم
من السهل  تعويض صانع اللعب فى اي فريق ولكن من الصعب تعويض المهاجم

المريخ الان سجل اطراف ممتازه جدا ممكن يعتمد المدرب على اللعب عن طريق الاطراف 

مثلا ممكن يعتمد على بكري المدينة فى اطراف الملعب واي لاعب اخر فى الطرف الاخر وان يعتمد على مهاجم قناص فى الصندوق

الان المريخ ممكن يلعب 4:3:3: بكل سهولة يعني يعتمد على ثلاثة فى وسط الملعب وثلاثة فى المقدمة
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*DAYO  OJO  IS  THE  BEST
*

----------

